# Diamond Resorts participating in 59 day (weekly) and 29 day (nightly)  50% discounts



## DRIless (Jan 20, 2022)

Attached is the latest list I've seen of   Getaway - Participating Resorts
*DRI Policy is to not add more resorts to Getaway


----------



## bakera (Feb 11, 2022)

Interesting that may of those EU resorts actually left DR several years ago.


----------

